# We're taking a class!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just sent in my enrollment form for my first ever obedience class other than Petsmart. Flip and I will be taking Beginning Competition in January at Dogwood Dog Training. It's on the other side of Houston from me, a three hour drive (if there's no traffic - and when is there no traffic in Houston?), and it will be at least midnight before I get home. But I'm so excited! 

I hope I'm still excited after I've made that drive on a work night a few times.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like great dedication. I'm sure you will find it very worthwhile. I've been through a couple of different Obed classes with different dogs and different instructors and learned lots and had fun both times.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am very excited for you! I am sure you spent a lot of time selecting the place, and you and Flip will learn a lot. I look forward to following Flip and his journey through obedience.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's great news! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Debby Quigley owns Dogwood. I've been taking private lessons from her for the last 4 years, but we can only ever get our schedules to fit together about 3 times a year (she shows and gives seminars).

Debby doesn't teach the classes until you get to novice, which is the seventh class in the series there (we're getting in on the 4th class). But Judy Ramsey teaches the classes, and she is very good also. She is Debby's partner in giving seminars.

I have to admit I am dreading that drive (especially since it will be dark), but I hope it will be worth it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang, that's commitment. Good for you!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, you're really committed...I thought I was doing good taking puppy class at an hours driving distance, starting in January. Maybe that's my Dutch origine getting in the way again: in three hours you would pretty well have left the country , so a dogs training school would never be further than max half an hour...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I almost always learn a lot in classes  And getting to work with other dogs is a real help.

I admire your dedication .. luckily for me, I don't have to travel so far .. good luck with that!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Debby Quigley is awesome!! Have TONS of fun with her!!! =] Or even at her place..haha! She is one of my idols!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you enjoy the classes. I feel for the length of the drive in the dark! I drive through snowstorms for mine though...can't miss them!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I knew my parents would freak when I told them about my plans to drive to Houston every Tuesday night (it doesn't matter that I'm an adult that has been living on my own for a decade, I knew they'd still freak).

So I told them I needed to talk to them about something. I told them I'm pregnant (I've been single since I broke up with my fiance 4 years ago). Then I said not really, but I'm going to be taking classes in Houston on Tuesday nights. They told me they'd rather me be pregnant!


----------

